# Ding-furry music video



## CombatRaccoon (May 9, 2010)

fucking awesome, love this group:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU&feature=channel


and also the lead guy is incredibly attractive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGAxziiHic&feature=channel


<3 DANCING RACCOON CLUB


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

Those badgers scare me. They're so suggestive.

But I can't stop listening to the song.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Those badgers scare me. They're so suggestive.
> 
> But I can't stop listening to the song.



isn't it catchy?


----------



## Alstor (May 9, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> isn't it catchy?


 Yes, in the folk song way. And that's the catchiest.


----------



## Irreverent (May 9, 2010)

Indeed.  Its been on my iPod since it was a LOTD back in 2008.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

I think I just shat ma pants...I gotta go to the bathroom.

But seriously? This is one of my new favourite bands. This is amazing.


----------



## Slyck (May 25, 2010)

Okay... I'm gon go back to Pink Floyd now.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 25, 2010)

The melody of the chorus mixed with the xylophone harmony just creeps me out.


----------



## Idlewild (May 25, 2010)

The animals in the music video officially scare me. I don't think I can watch it again, haha!

But the song is indeed quite catchy!


----------



## furvien (May 25, 2010)

I LIKE IT!!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 25, 2010)

Used to listen to this song all the time while studying for my German classes.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 25, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> fucking awesome, love this group:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yWU0lFghxU&feature=channel
> 
> 
> ...



.....
Persoanlly, I do not like this kind of music, and although the animation is intersting, the themes are just too 'gangsta'.  I don't really like it.

Germans have really lost their way...


----------



## KirbyCowFox (May 25, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> .....
> Persoanlly, I do not like this kind of music, and although the animation is intersting, the themes are just too 'gangsta'.  I don't really like it.
> 
> Germans have really lost their way...



Because Seeed is the only German music group.


----------



## ryan-the-otter (May 25, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Because Seeed is the only German music group.



I was referring more to cultural loss, being absorbed in gangsta culture that is not their own...

But you are right, I can name close to 100 great German bands I know.


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 30, 2010)

ryan-the-otter said:


> I was referring more to cultural loss, being absorbed in gangsta culture that is not their own...
> 
> But you are right, I can name close to 100 great German bands I know.



Yeah, don't you like black metal?


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 2, 2010)

You kids and your jungle music



ryan-the-otter said:


> .....
> Persoanlly, I do not like this kind of music, and although the animation is intersting, the themes are just too 'gangsta'.  I don't really like it.
> 
> Germans have really lost their way...



Pretty sure the video's a joke, dude...


----------

